# Strawberry Rainbows



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

My Dad, Grandpa, and I went to strawberry today to lower our stress levels after a long work week, we launched out of strawberry marina about7:45, drove over towards mud creek dropped anchor, and threw out powerbait until 1pm we all caught our limit of rainbows nice ones too, I never put a tape on them but I would say most were about 20 inches and about 4 - 4 1/2 inches from top of back to bottom of belly. pictures never do them justice though. all in all it was a great day ( I really couldn't get any better of a picture, all I had was my phone)


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice trip for sure. My kids and grand kids went last weekend and had the same luck. Isn't it funny how a day on the water soothes the spirit and leaves stress in the wind?!:smile:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice 'bows! Glad to see them in greater numbers. Makes Strawberry a worthwhile trip.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Dang! Sure wish I could have a day like that again! This is my first season without a boat, and boy does shore fishing produce different results! I was at Strawberry the same day as you, got there around 6am fished until 10ish, caught 4 rainbows in that time, but all were little dink planters. Still a great day! Glad I made the trip! But man, I miss those fish with a little weight to them. Congrats on a great day on the water


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

hound_hunter said:


> Dang! Sure wish I could have a day like that again! This is my first season without a boat, and boy does shore fishing produce different results! I was at Strawberry the same day as you, got there around 6am fished until 10ish, caught 4 rainbows in that time, but all were little dink planters. Still a great day! Glad I made the trip! But man, I miss those fish with a little weight to them. Congrats on a great day on the water


 yeah, there were guys on shore in front of us not catching a thing, and my buddy was shore fishing in chicken creek, he said it was slow too, I guess the fish wanted to be out a little farther, we were raking them in, i haven't caught rainbows like that for a long while, they were rod benders for sure, darting around the water like a bat flying through the air


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

A day of fishing will not be deducted from ones lifespan. I read that somewhere and do believe it.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Great trip goosefreak!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

JEALOUS!!!! Looks like a super fun day!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Niiice! 8)


Sure would be nice to see a few Native Cutty's back in those waters...


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Longgun said:


> Niiice! 8)
> 
> Sure would be nice to see a few Native Cutty's back in those waters...


Huh??? That seems like all there is. The refreshing part is an influx of sporting rainbows in the mix. They stock like 30,000,000,000,000 bonny cutts a year in that place. Having a few fighting, jumping, edible rainbows is a Godsend. A bunch of sterile brookies would round it out beautifully.


----------

